# Reporting from Ukraine: one reporter, six different languages



## cougr (Feb 24, 2022)

Versatility Plus- Philip Crowther reporting live from Ukraine in six languages.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2022)

Το εκπληκτικό είναι η άνεση και η προφορά του σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Δείτε ένα πιο πλήρες βίντεο στο Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495730338315841539


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2022)

Δεν είναι πάντως αυτό κάτι πάρα πολύ περίεργο για το Λουξεμβούργο :) Τα παιδιά στο σχολείο διδάσκονται σε γερμανικά και αργότερα σε γαλλικά, ενώ μιλούν λουξεμβουργιανά προφορικά. Στην πορεία μαθαίνουν συνήθως και αγγλικά. Ακόμα και οι χειρότεροι μαθητές μιλούν λουξεμβουργιανά, γερμανικά, λίγα γαλλικά και λίγα αγγλικά, συν άλλη μητρική γλώσσα, αν έχουν.

Οπότε ένα παιδί μεταναστών στο Λουξ εύκολα μιλάει 5 ή 6 γλώσσες.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2022)

Οι γονείς του είναι Βρετανός και Γερμανίδα, μεγάλωσε στο Λουξεμβούργο, έμαθε ισπανικά στα 14 λόγω ποδοσφαίρου (!) και σπούδασε ισπανικές σπουδές. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Crowther


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 3, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Δεν είναι πάντως αυτό κάτι πάρα πολύ περίεργο για το Λουξεμβούργο :) Τα παιδιά στο σχολείο διδάσκονται σε γερμανικά και αργότερα σε γαλλικά, ενώ μιλούν λουξεμβουργιανά προφορικά. Στην πορεία μαθαίνουν συνήθως και αγγλικά. Ακόμα και οι χειρότεροι μαθητές μιλούν λουξεμβουργιανά, γερμανικά, λίγα γαλλικά και λίγα αγγλικά, συν άλλη μητρική γλώσσα, αν έχουν.
> 
> Οπότε ένα παιδί μεταναστών στο Λουξ εύκολα μιλάει 5 ή 6 γλώσσες.


Αδελφός συμμαθήτριας του γιου μου, από Έλληνα πατέρα και Εσθονή μητέρα, πηγαίνει σε λουξεμβουργιανό σχολείο - είναι 8 χρονών και μιλάει λούξικα, γερμανικά, γαλλικά, αγγλικά, ελληνικά και εσθονικά.


----------

